# Sunday 10th March - East Midlands-ish



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2013)

The people I normally play with on a Sunday are off on a trip I didn't fancy on Sunday 10th March, so I'm looking for a game.

Would rather (long story) get a 4-ball up for my place, but would also consider an invite to crash someone else's game not too far away (pref within 1hr).

Any takers/offers?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 19, 2013)

I could be interested either at your place or at mine.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Cheers Greg.

That's 1, just need 2 more


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd be good for that, home or away.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Crow said:



			I'd be good for that, home or away.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Nick, potentially just one more and we have ourselves a game


----------



## Region3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone else want to kick my butt round my own course?


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2013)

I may be interested Gary but wouldnt be able to commit until nearer the time as that is one of 2 dates we have proposed to play our daily mail knockout match I believe, once i know that date for sure if you're still one light Ill let you know


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 21, 2013)

gary, if you're still looking for a 4th I have a free pass that day


----------



## Crow (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry Gary, I'm not going to be able to make this after all.

I checked my golf diary but didn't check the family diary! Just been reminded that my sister has oranised lunch for my Mum's 80th birthday on the 10th, more than my life's worth to miss it.

Hopefuly another time, I was looking forward to playing your course, only played it once about 15 years ago during my wilderness years.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Crow said:



			Sorry Gary, I'm not going to be able to make this after all.

I checked my golf diary but didn't check the family diary! Just been reminded that my sister has oranised lunch for my Mum's 80th birthday on the 10th, more than my life's worth to miss it.

Hopefuly another time, I was looking forward to playing your course, only played it once about 15 years ago during my wilderness years.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Nick. You're welcome over any time, just let me know.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			gary, if you're still looking for a 4th I have a free pass that day
		
Click to expand...

You're in Steve :thup:

Don't let them drag you into work


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2013)

fundy said:



			I may be interested Gary but wouldnt be able to commit until nearer the time as that is one of 2 dates we have proposed to play our daily mail knockout match I believe, once i know that date for sure if you're still one light Ill let you know
		
Click to expand...

No worries. It looks like we have 3 at the moment so just let me know when you can.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2013)

GB72 said:



			I could be interested either at your place or at mine.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a definite Greg, or a maybe for now?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2013)

We can book our tee times 13 days in advance, so have had to choose a time this morning because they could all be gone soon.

I have 10.38


----------



## GB72 (Feb 25, 2013)

You can count me in as definite


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2013)

Sadly not going to be able to make it for sure now, have a good game guys


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2013)

So we have...

Sunday 10th March
10:38am

Region3
GB72
viscount17 (if you're a definite Steve?)

Room for 1 more anyone???


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would have liked to join you, but would get crucified for playing on Mothers day.Another time hopefully.



Region3 said:



			So we have...

Sunday 10th March
10:38am

Region3
GB72
viscount17 (if you're a definite Steve?)

Room for 1 more anyone???
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (Feb 26, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			I would have liked to join you, but would get crucified for playing on Mothers day.Another time hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise it was Mother's Day 

Oh well, my Mum's house is on the way to the golf course!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Still need one more...

I'll even get the bacon rolls halfway round


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 28, 2013)

Region3 said:



			So we have...

Sunday 10th March
10:38am

Region3
GB72
viscount17 (if you're a definite Steve?)

Room for 1 more anyone???
		
Click to expand...

yes, I'm a definite. looking forward to it


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 1, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Still need one more...

I'll even get the bacon rolls halfway round 

Click to expand...


Gary I'm very interestes, keep me in mind if no-one else comes forward, as I normally help with the sunday fiddle at my place


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Gary I'm very interestes, keep me in mind if no-one else comes forward, as I normally help with the sunday fiddle at my place
		
Click to expand...

I am carefully processing the hundreds of applications I've received so far, but the spot (and the bacon roll) is yours if you want it 

Somebody else can do the fiddle for one week surely?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can you remind me which course you play at Gary. Would not want to turn up at the wrong one (not that anyone on the forum has ever done that before )


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Can you remind me which course you play at Gary. Would not want to turn up at the wrong one (not that anyone on the forum has ever done that before )
		
Click to expand...

It's Beedles Lake, halfway between Melton and Leicester. Closest village is East Goscote.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 1, 2013)

Region3 said:



			It's Beedles Lake, halfway between Melton and Leicester. Closest village is East Goscote.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was but wanted to be sure.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesomeness alert..

I'm in for this, see you next Sunday..


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 3, 2013)

would have been over this like a rash but got so much on this month. Enjoy the course, I thought it was excellent :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 4, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Awesomeness alert..

I'm in for this, see you next Sunday..
		
Click to expand...

Game on!

Looking forward to seeing the new clubs in action :thup:

See you all there guys. I should be there around 10.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 4, 2013)

going to be watching the rugby after the big match?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2013)

Could be interesting on Sunday, forecast is for some SNOW.

May stay around for the match Steve, depends on what time we finish and whether I can get home before kick off.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 9, 2013)

You have me crossing my fingers for you now that they have the rugby on!

I won't be able to stop for a long time but I'm ok for a quick drink and a natter.

Just got back from playing there today and its a bit soggier than I was expecting. Bits of casual water and some muddy patches but pretty good apart from that.

The forecast I use says a chance of rain, but I take it you hardy types will still be up for it regardless?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 9, 2013)

Just rang the course, despite the conditons no restrictions, if its rains throughout the night I'll have to carry

See you around 10


----------



## Region3 (Mar 9, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Just rang the course, despite the conditons no restrictions
		
Click to expand...

I could have told you that 

Never seen a tee mat.
Never seen a temporary green.
Never had a trolley ban.

My knee is so sore after today's game I might have to have a buggy.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 9, 2013)

No matter what the weather I will be there


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2013)

Gary.....


----------



## Crow (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been discussed GIBBO, but what's that on your face?

(Avatar face that is)


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll be there, plan to arrive early and get breakfast.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2013)

Crow said:



			Sorry if this has already been discussed GIBBO, but what's that on your face?

(Avatar face that is)
		
Click to expand...

its my TM R1 stripes


----------



## Crow (Mar 9, 2013)

I dare you to take that look out onto the course at the next forum meet!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2013)

what look? cig hanging out of my mouth and NHS specs? I do that every forum meet 

My one fear on the day is them requesting any photo's with warpaint on... aint gonna happen!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 9, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			I'll be there, plan to arrive early and get breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

What time are you planning on getting there Steve, I might join you


----------



## Region3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Almost embarrassed to say this , but I'm not sure the kitchen opens early enough on a Sunday for breakfast. I could be wrong though. I've just tried ringing them to ask but no one picked up.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is the course open? Half an inch of snow on the fields around here though not settled in town.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 10, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Is the course open? Half an inch of snow on the fields around here though not settled in town.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, only just got up!

Ive just rang and the course is open. My back garden is sprinkled with snow but not a lot.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Sorry, only just got up!

Ive just rang and the course is open. My back garden is sprinkled with snow but not a lot.
		
Click to expand...

If it has not been mothers day I would have joined in this. Have fun in the snow, don't forget your yellow balls.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 10, 2013)

Unbelievably, no snow on the course at all! It was very wet though which makes me think we either had the snow and it melted, or we had rain instead. Much more standing water today than yesterday.

Thanks Greg, Steve and Robert for coming over for the game. The conditions were horrible but I had a great time thanks to the company. Top notch as usual :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for hosting us today Gary, hopefully next time the half way hut is open. Only comment I'm making about my golf is Urghh!!


----------



## Crow (Mar 10, 2013)

Well played chaps for getting out there in the conditions. There was one point where I looked out of the window with envy but it soon passed when I saw the weather.

And no meet can be complete, mini or major, without the scores on the doors so who shot what?


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah who shot what, would have loved to have joined you but we were in Manchester all weekend.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Seems the results aren't forthcoming, maybe the scorecard got blown away in the blizzard.......... 

There was no awesomeness in the first 2 places, and home advantage allowed me to pip the other non-Orka player in the 4 ball.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 11, 2013)

Plenty of awsomeness, but by you Gary. 

Final scores were

Region3 36pts
viscount17 31pts
player2* 28pts
player4* 25pts

too bloody cold to play golf, very wet and windy, 

I did win the blob stakes, recording 7


* names withheld to save embarrasment


----------

